# Petzl Myo RXP



## Daniel_sk (Jul 20, 2008)

Did anyone hear about the new Petzl Myo RXP?
I have only found this short german article:
http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/serv...die-wichtigsten-neuheiten.234634.3.htm?skip=7

The big difference is that the three light levels can be set by the user, 8-140 lumens. Litium batteries can finally be used (maybe it has a regulated output?). The article mentions that this one was designed for winter hiking.
I don't like the white color though... I hope it will be available in black or green.


----------



## CampingLED (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds interesting. Thanks for the find. :thumbsup: Hope they improved the heatsinking as well.


----------



## AlexSchira (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmm...I'm fine with my handful of Tikkas for biking and hiking, always marked off the MYO line as too much for too little, until the newest version with the upgraded LED where I thought about it for a bit. Now you're telling me they finally fixed the lithium issue, and have user-selected output instead of high-medium-low that blasts my night vision all the time? Now we're talking.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 21, 2008)

AlexSchira said:


> ...Now you're telling me they finally fixed the lithium issue, and have user-selected output instead of high-medium-low that blasts my night vision all the time? Now we're talking.



+1


----------



## ambientmind (Jul 21, 2008)

is it available for purchase anywhere?


----------



## fordwillman (Jul 21, 2008)

Now, if it is regulated, I will take 2. I dont even care if it is white!! I have been looking for quite some time for an outstanding headlamp, with a modern LED and similar features of handheld flashlights w/o much success. This looks very promising, but I am not holding my breath....what is it with HL makers???


----------



## greenLED (Jul 21, 2008)

fordwillman said:


> ...what is it with HL makers???


My guess is the HL market is more limited in size than the general flashlight market.

I would also like to see more manufacturers produce better headlamps.


----------



## Jaygnar (Jul 22, 2008)

greenLED said:


> My guess is the HL market is more limited in size than the general flashlight market.
> 
> I would also like to see more manufacturers produce better headlamps.




Me too! 
:twothumbs


----------



## half-watt (Jul 22, 2008)

fordwillman said:


> Now, if it is regulated, I will take 2...but I am not holding my breath....what is it with HL makers???




here's some thoughts to consider. YMMV.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2552061#post2552061


----------



## fordwillman (Jul 25, 2008)

Does Petzl do this? Release into only select markets? Any more news about this HL?


----------



## hopkins (Jul 25, 2008)

Petzl always cited 'overheating the LED' as the problem with using lithium
AA batteries. Think that frigid winter temperatures would keep any of the existing Petzl headlamps from overheating with lithiums. Just don't use lithiums
when the air temp is warm - like in the loft of the ski hut where all the hot air has risen.


----------



## bigfoot (Jul 26, 2008)

Well it's about time! C'mon Petzl get that thing released already...


----------



## AlexSchira (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.schneiderwelt.de/wordpress/?p=251

More detailed page on the thing. Ten light levels plus three strobe modes to program in for the three levels, plus a 160 lumen boost mode. Lithium is confirmed, regulation is implied though the translation is fuzzy.


----------



## CampingLED (Jul 26, 2008)

AlexSchira said:


> http://www.schneiderwelt.de/wordpress/?p=251
> 
> More detailed page on the thing. Ten light levels plus three strobe modes to program in for the three levels, plus a 160 lumen boost mode. Lithium is confirmed, regulation is implied though the translation is fuzzy.


 
The difference between Nr 9, 10 & boost does not look right?

Nr9 85Lumen 72m
Nr10 140Lumen 77m
Boost 160Lumen 97m

If nr10 was 100 Lumen it would be more in line.


----------



## Szemhazai (Jul 31, 2008)

Ehh, it looks nice, but they still don’t made the backplate from alloy


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 1, 2008)

If I had read this sooner I probably wouldn't have gone out and bought an XP yesterday  Oh well, in true flashaholic mentality; it can't hurt to have both :devil:

One thing I really don't like about the XP is; when the diffuser lens is in the down position (not being used) a small amount of light backwashes into your eyes through the tab on the diffuser which is very distracting. I hope the RXP has solved this issue but from the picture it doesn't look as if they have.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 1, 2008)

Interesting. Well you can paint the tab with black paint maybe?


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 1, 2008)

Daniel_sk said:


> Interesting. Well you can paint the tab with black paint maybe?



yeah, I need to find the right kind of paint, It has to be dark enough and also not flake off with use. Another solution would be to glue something to the bottom to block out the light. I'd be interested to hear what other people have done (or is it just me who's obsessed enough to be bothered by this)


----------



## rotncore (Aug 1, 2008)

monkeyboy said:


> yeah, I need to find the right kind of paint, It has to be dark enough and also not flake off with use. Another solution would be to glue something to the bottom to block out the light. I'd be interested to hear what other people have done (or is it just me who's obsessed enough to be bothered by this)



Modelling paint? made for plastics...


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 1, 2008)

I've applied a couple of coats of citadel miniature paint - "gun bolt metal" which I dug up from the bottom of a drawer. Thanks for the suggestion guys. I hope it lasts. (Don't use tip-ex BTW) I think Petzl would be able to remedy this by making the tab a little shorter and redesigning the plastic body to block out the light. I'll probably still get the RXP when it comes out especially if its regulated. I'll just paint over the tab again if it's a problem.


----------



## hopkins (Aug 1, 2008)

suggest you use a little dark colored 5 minute epoxy to coat the tab.
Roughen the area a bit to help it stick.


----------



## fordwillman (Aug 1, 2008)

OK, when, where is the Petzl Myo RXP???


----------



## Jaygnar (Aug 2, 2008)

hopkins said:


> suggest you use a little dark colored 5 minute epoxy to coat the tab.
> Roughen the area a bit to help it stick.


 Nice recommendation! I have a the same problem with my energizer headlamp diffuser and I never thought of epoxy. :thinking: I tried paint and sharpie but both would need to be reapplied. The epoxy sounds like a much more durable solution. 
Thanks again.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 3, 2008)

If the paint flakes off, I'll try that with a little arctic silver epoxy.


----------



## fordwillman (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump. I want to know more about this HL? One article on a German site--and that's it??? I really want to like this light (if it is a real product). I am taking a two week trip in Sept of this year and I do need a good HL. 
This and the PT Apex that is supposed to come out in Aug??? It's driving me batty waiting, especially when I "need" one and wont settle for one that is not really good! I gave my last HL away to my daughter for her bug out bag.


----------



## half-watt (Aug 5, 2008)

fordwillman said:


> ...I am taking a two week trip in Sept of this year and I do need a good HL...



'08 Petzl Myo XP w/SSC emitter - VERY BRIGHT, you'll probably [almost] never use HI. MED is just SO bright. much of the time LO will will suffice. plus, you have that great flip-up diffuser which can be used in LO, MED, or HI. it's only a bit over 6oz in wt. 3xAA power.

'08 BD Icon w/Cree emitter - VERY BRIGHT, you'll probably [almost] never use HI. MED is just SO bright. much of the time LO will will suffice. 

Primus PrimeLite Race w/Rebel emitter - VERY BRIGHT, you'll probably [almost] never use HI. MED is just SO bright. much of the time LO will will suffice. [does anyone see a pattern developing here?!!]

claimed burntimes for the PrimeLite Race on 4xAA power are probably more realistic than some other Mfr's claimed burntimes which take the light o.p. down to a VERY LOW 0.25lx at (a generous) 2m - meaning it's only good for task lighting or walking a very easy path. 

remote battery pack on the "Race" removes a bit of wt. fr/the noggin'. the batt pak is compact and NOT overly large for a 4xAA pak.

the BD Icon is only ~$60 or so. a real "steal" at that price, IMO. i really like this HL (i like others too, but this one is such a huge surprise to me cp. to the prev. pre-Cree release of the BD Icon). 3xAA power also give a really long burntime (down to 02.5lx @ 2m, that is).


you can't go wrong w/any of these three currently available choices.


----------



## fordwillman (Aug 5, 2008)

OK, half-watt. I think it is between the BD and the Myo. Honest runtimes at the different levels in your experience?? Also, If I go with the Myo, would it be better to get the belt model with the batts remote? I dont know if I would be sensitive to 6oz or whatever on my head--it needs to be comfortable or I wont wear it. Sorry if I am being a pain, but I have bought lots of lights (and stuff) without really being sure and regretted it later. You are a great resource and I thank you for your help!


----------



## fordwillman (Aug 5, 2008)

One more question half-watt. Where do you buy most of your HLs? (You can PM me if you want) Of course best price and reliable.


----------



## half-watt (Aug 5, 2008)

fordwillman said:


> One more question half-watt. Where do you buy most of your HLs? (You can PM me if you want) Of course best price and reliable.



for the last 5yr i've purchased virtually all of my HLs fr/Greg Atwell at BrightGuy.com.

the '08 BD Icon and '08 BD Spot, i purchased directly fr/BD (their toll free number is on the BD website). i did this b/c BD told me that this was only way, so soon after the introduction of both of these HLs, to insure that i received an '08 Cree based model and not an earlier, identical looking '07 non-Cree based model.

the Myo XP is more expensive than the Icon. not considering price, i'd go with the Myo XP. considering price, the Icon is a better value, IMO. somewhat naively i believe that the MyoXP plastic will take a sharp hit by something hard w/less damage than the harder, more brittle feeling plastic of the BD HLs, but again, this may be very naive on my part as i have no empirical evidence to substantiate my gut feeling. it may be that this would be true, but that the BD HL plastic is harder and would take a significantly harder hit before cracking. again, i DON'T know that this is true or false. just my experience w/plastics here carrying over into what i see and feel when handling the MyoXP and Icon. i'd GUESS that the MyoXP is a bit more robust when it comes to rough or careless handling.

as far as MyoXP v. MyoXP Belt goes, unless COLD weather is considered, in which case the BELT version is the way to go, i feel that it is more of a personal preference as to which one to get. there's a lot to be said for a remote batt. pak even in warmer weather. however, one area in which it is more trouble than it's often worth is in thicker foliage (e.g. off trail) where the cable more easily get hooked/caught on branches/brush. just one thing to consider besides better cold weather performance (even the superior cold weather performance of Li primaries do better inside a parka/jacket where they can be warmed up).

IMO, you CAN'T make a bad decision either way you go. sorry that i can't be more help.

keep in mind that the '08 BD Spot (w/a Cree) performs so well that it might suffice as long as you don't mind 3xAAA instead of 3xAA power, need the longer burntime of 3xAA w/o needin' to change cells, and you really don't ever need three full watts of power. the '08 BD Spot is plenty bright. i'm havin' a senior moment right now, but i believe that the Spot lacks the Icons "memory" as to which mode it was in (Cree vs. 5mm) when it was last turned off. this could be an issue for some who like their HLs to remember the last used mode. in either case, the evn in the Icon where the last used mode is remembered, the last used light level is *NOT* remembered, so that whatever mode it turns on in (i.e. Cree vs. 5mm), it always turns on in HI (not MED or LO).

as far as burntime goes, prev. years models of BD headlamps didn't live up to Mfr. claims. burntimes were always shorter. however, for '08 (i forget about '07), BD uses the same measurement standard for distances and burntime that Petzl (and some other Mfr's) uses.

i've read some user reviews of the '08 BD Icon and they claim LONG burntimes. perhaps BD has solved their power consumption problems.

hope this info helps.


----------



## fordwillman (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you saying the burn times for BD and Petzl are ACTUAL correct times? But down to what level. Will the Myo have significantly longer run times than the BD. I guess I will have to look on their sites to see their claims. (I always thought they "stretched" the burn times by quite a bit)


----------



## half-watt (Aug 5, 2008)

fordwillman said:


> Are you saying the burn times for BD and Petzl are ACTUAL correct times? But down to what level. Will the Myo have significantly longer run times than the BD. ...



sorry for not being clearer.

it is not that straightforward, IMO.

as far as "ACTUAL", i'm guessing that as far as the measurement standard that they are using, it is ACTUAL. as far as whether both the distance and the burntime are concerned, IMO, neither is PRACTICAL. IMO, both distance and burntime is [MUCH???] LESS. therefore, i'm GUESSING that the numbers that they give will fall woefully short, IMO, of what is really useful to anyone actually trying to hike at night. they certainly will NOT suffice at those final levels for me. please, read on and maybe i can clarify this last sentence...

both the BD and the Petzl websites have a description of how they determine both the distance and burntime measurements.

in a nutshell, IIRC, the end result of both (ignoring for the purposes of this Post the precise means at which they arrive at their final measurements) is that DISTANCE is determined by the distance at which 0.25 lux (supposedly the amount of light produced by a full moon on a clear night) can still be measured, and final BURNTIME is determined by the time when the HL will only o.p. 0.25 lux at the distance of 2m, and additional info may be provided with the distance measurement provided at the following approx. times: t-0, t-30min, and t-10hr.

IMO, 0.25lux is totally inappropriate for a light that is being used to navigate a trail at night, and 2m is far too short a distance for even a significantly brighter lux level.

now, IMO, both of these measurements (i.e. 0.25lux @ 2m) are just fine, in most cases, for task/proximity lighting purposes. however, who carries a Myo XP or Icon for use ONLY as a task/proximity light. if that is the only kind of lighting one needs, then carry a much smaller and lighter light with one or more 5mm LEDs - period.

i really can't comment on the burntimes of the Myo XP vs. Icon as i have *NOT* personally tested them.

i hope this Post answers your questions. if not, please Post back with the remaining unanswered questions that you have and i (or anyone else) will attempt to answer them.

thank you for your patience with my poorly worded and confusing Posts. i'm sorry if they have created confusion or added to your questions. sincerely, pj aka half-watt


----------



## fordwillman (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I found this today. Looks like the RXP WILL be regulated and you can set your light levels. The bad news, wont be out until Jan 2009. 
The article is here: http://outside-blog.away.com/blog/2008/08/the-gear-junk-1.html


----------



## fordwillman (Aug 6, 2008)

The article also states that on the lowest level the HL will run for 3 days and it will take lithium and rechargeable batts.


----------



## hopkins (Aug 8, 2008)

2009!!!!!!!!!!!
I could ski to the north pole and back by then from Yosemite!
French vactions!:sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## hopkins (Aug 8, 2008)

The MYO RXP lets users tweak and finely tune the 3 brightness setting for their own personal window of artificial daylight in the darkness.
Too cool Petzl! 
This is the best HL yet. Adjustable output levels. Yeeehaaa! 
Eat dust PT & BD !!!


----------



## GlowWorm (Sep 6, 2008)

fordwillman said:


> The bad news, wont be out until Jan 2009.
> The article is here: http://outside-blog.away.com/blog/2008/08/the-gear-junk-1.html



1st week of October 2008 from this eBay seller


----------



## fordwillman (Sep 9, 2008)

Great, if you want to spend $131 or so! 

Actually, half-watt, I did buy two HL's. You will be interested to know I bought a Petzl Myo XP and BD Spot w/ Cree, both excellent headlamps. I am very pleased and also a thank you for your help in these (to me) important decisions.


----------



## trky chsr (Sep 10, 2008)

GlowWorm said:


> 1st week of October 2008 from this eBay seller


 

I sent this seller an email asking for a dollar conversion several days ago but I haven't heard back from him yet. TC


----------



## chris_m (Sep 10, 2008)

According to http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/news/article/mps/uan/5503 it will be regulated apart from in its brightest modes (no info on what's the brightest regulated mode).


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 10, 2008)

trky chsr said:


> I sent this seller an email asking for a dollar conversion several days ago but I haven't heard back from him yet. TC


According to eBay US GBP 74.99 is approx US $132.52 which pretty much what you get in conversion at http://www.xe.com/ and this is before the 9 GBP shipping to US/Canada which equals about 15.8026 USD.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Sep 11, 2008)

I would love to see how that guy is getting that many next month when dealers aren't getting them until next year. The Petzl reps have the RXP, but only 2-3 per region.

I have gotten my grubby hands on one, and they are quite nice. Same form factor and everything as the previous Myo XPs, just a different color and obviously different features. We have some on order, but the projected date is Jan 2009, as previously mentioned. In realistic terms, that probably means April 2009. 

Edit: I talked to a Petzl rep, and it looks like Europe actually is getting them in October, so this guy might legitimately have them next month. I'm jealous!


----------



## pobox1475 (Sep 19, 2008)

I hope they don't have the same shorting issues like the other XP's :shakehead.


----------



## hopkins (Oct 13, 2008)

from a picture of the RXP it looks like it has the same cable as the MYO XP.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 13, 2008)

From what I have been reading Petzl took care of the NiMH issues with all the new production headlamps and will mark the packages as such for upgraded lights. In any case I like the looks of the Petzl Myo RXP for the 140-160 lumen hi-output (limited time). Kinda nice to light up the woods when using the pulk sled for a few minutes to avoid getting boxed in. Also Lithiums are nice in the cold but often with a battery pack on the back I can put that under my hat to help keep it warmer if using NiMH or other none Lithium cells. I do this with my older Apex and it seems to help.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 13, 2008)

Boost mode, 20 seconds @ max lumens (140)? Are you kidding me? This cant be right.


----------



## PeLu (Oct 13, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> Boost mode, 20 seconds @ max lumens (140)? Are you kidding me? This cant be right.


 Why not? 
The boost mode is limited to 20 sec to prevent the LED getting too hot. 
A good solution, IMHO, in many cases it is handy to have a boost for a short time.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 13, 2008)

PeLu said:


> Why not?
> The boost mode is limited to 20 sec to prevent the LED getting too hot.
> A good solution, IMHO, in many cases it is handy to have a boost for a short time.




Other manufactures can produce 140 lumens of light for the entire runtime of the power source, not 20 seconds.

EDIT As an experiment, I turned my headlamp on and left it running for 2 minutes. Its a 140 lumen LL H7. After 2 minutes, the bezel and surrounding parts wasn't even warm.


----------



## ShooterX (Oct 13, 2008)

About Petzl RXP "http://trailrunningsoul.com/trs/2008/08/07/myo-rxp-the-upcoming-petzls-new-headlamp/" target="_blank">http://trailrunningsoul.com/trs/2008/08/07/myo-rxp-the-upcoming-petzls-new-headlamp/


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 16, 2008)

I suggested to Mountain Equipment Co-op www.mec.ca to carry this updated headlamp (since their prices are often very good retail store wise) as I got a response recently that they already had stuff planned for the winter and all of their orders to Petzl are placed many months in advance. However it could show up in spring as the person thought it would be a nice headlamp to carry, especially since it can handle lithium AA's. They do however have the high output Petzl Ultra coming at about $365cdn.


----------



## hopkins (Oct 17, 2008)

PeLu 
The 20 second boost mode may be to save battery power as well reduce heating. At night in freezing temperatures and some wind the thermistor
might not ever reach its threshold and dim the output. 
-
At room temperature 78F, old original Myo Xp I repeated 9 cycles of 20 second boost and they all went 20 seconds. 

Then it would come on with only 'high' power but if let to cool for 3-5seconds it it would come on again with 'boost' power photons and stay on at that level for only 7-12seconds before dimming to high.

Could feel warm air venting from the lamp and it felt warm.

-Note: done at room temp with fresh out of charger NimH AA's.




Cheers!

Hopkins


----------



## PETZLvsPRETZEL (Feb 27, 2009)

Automatic Power Limitation
To avoid overheating the LED, BOOST shuts off after 20 seconds. 

I've just tried it on mine and it doesn't work..Anyone could explain me?


----------



## Derek Dean (Feb 28, 2009)

PETZLvsPRETZEL said:


> Automatic Power Limitation
> To avoid overheating the LED, BOOST shuts off after 20 seconds.
> 
> I've just tried it on mine and it doesn't work..Anyone could explain me?


Howdy PvsP and welcome to CPF,
I don't have an answer as to why the APL circuit is not functioning on your light, but I did want to point out that it is considered bad form to double post here on CPF, that is, posting the same question twice in two different threads.

Normally I would have pointed this out to you using a Private Message, but you seem to have that function turned off.

In any case, no big deal, it just tends to waste bandwidth so we try to avoid it. I'm sure somebody will pop in with a possible answer to your question. How do you like your new light otherwise? Do you have any beamshots?


----------



## tnuckels (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi *Derek*. There’s something of a review of the MYO RXP along with beamshots (pg3) over HERE.

Though if you know *Pretzl* double posted here and there, and he's only posted twice, then you must know about the other thread, and just want more beamshots? 

The plot thickens ...


----------



## Derek Dean (Mar 1, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> Hi *Derek*. There’s something of a review of the MYO RXP along with beamshots (pg3) over HERE.
> 
> Though if you know *Pretzl* double posted here and there, and he's only posted twice, then you must know about the other thread, and just want more beamshots?
> 
> The plot thickens ...


Ha, no ulterior plot to speak of, just trying to be friendly with a new member. 

From your interior beamshots (which I did see in the other thread, thanks for those) it seems that the RXP has a broader hotspot than the EOS. I'd love to see how that translates out in the field as I'm considering this light for a night running setup.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 1, 2009)

I’ll see what I can do to accommodate your  _veiled request_ in that other thread *Derek*, with time, as always, being the most limiting factor.

*EDIT:* In the mean time, here are some indoor/outdoor beamshots of the MYO RXP vs. MYO XP that might help to tide you over.


----------

